# Alco Villager 3 adult trike



## Jay81 (Jun 14, 2015)

Anyone know what this might be worth? Built in Florida, looks like it may be from the 70's from a google search. Missing the chain, seat and front wheel. thanks


----------



## kunzog (Jun 14, 2015)

I used to sell those bikes in the '70s. The seat would have been a large tractor style seat with supports at the rear of seat to the frame.


----------



## cyclops (Dec 19, 2015)

kunzog said:


> I used to sell those bikes in the '70s. The seat would have been a large tractor style seat with supports at the rear of seat to the frame.




Kunzog, did you sell from the ALCO Clearwater store, or as an independent? I worked for Tom Hodnett at Clearwater in 1973, and later sold Villagers in West Palm Beach FL for a dealer in 75.


----------



## cyclops (Dec 19, 2015)

Jay - it's also missing front brake (never had rear brake), large rear basket, front fender, chain guard. Most likely was sold as single-speed model, though SA 3-speed was available. Rear fenders were rare, as I remember from 1973. I'd say it's worth restoring, as the frame was designed for 3 wheels and does not flex the way converted 2-wheelers do. Be sure to look for a tractor seat, that's what it was designed to use.

These were sold mostly to retirees in Florida, especially Century Village in West Palm Beach.

see excellent photos at http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/794571-alco-villager-3-a.html


----------



## kunzog (Dec 21, 2015)

cyclops said:


> Kunzog, did you sell from the ALCO Clearwater store, or as an independent? I worked for Tom Hodnett at Clearwater in 1973, and later sold Villagers in West Palm Beach FL for a dealer in 75.




We sold as an independent in Jamestown, NY  They were a great bike, could carry a lot of weight


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 22, 2015)

On November 22, one was worth $56 on the bay, new china junk is 200 so go figure, rear would be nice bolted to a rat rod

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADULT-3-WHEEL-TRICYCLE-BICYCLE-ALCO-VILLAGER-3-/151885611561?hash=item235d168229%3Ag%3A8LEAAOSwcdBWSKzu&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 22, 2015)

_Frames don't flex_
Have you ever seen a fat guy on one of these?  It's like riding a wet noodle.


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 23, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> On November 22, one was worth $56 on the bay, new china junk is 200 so go figure, rear would be nice bolted to a rat rod
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADULT-3-WHEEL-TRICYCLE-BICYCLE-ALCO-VILLAGER-3-/151885611561?hash=item235d168229%3Ag%3A8LEAAOSwcdBWSKzu&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 260210




Wow that one is much nicer than mine was. I ended up slapping some spare parts on mine to make it rideable, and sold it over the summer for $80.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 23, 2015)

yep someone got a pretty good deal on a trike, I wouldn't mind having one if I could only just ride downhill, my grandmother had a trike and I road it one time and that was enough for me, gotta weight over 60lbs + an extra tire on the ground and no gearing


----------



## Tim Petrime (Jan 31, 2017)

I just acquired an ALCO Villager 3 and I'm trying to date it and I can't find the style of headbadge anywhere


----------



## cyclops (Apr 4, 2019)

Tim Petrime said:


> I just acquired an ALCO Villager 3 and I'm trying to date it and I can't find the style of headbadge anywhere
> 
> View attachment 416609



The Villagers we built & sold in Largo FL in the 70s used this style head badge -


----------



## Cav2273 (Apr 8, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Anyone know what this might be worth? Built in Florida, looks like it may be from the 70's from a google search. Missing the chain, seat and front wheel. thanksView attachment 219905View attachment 219903View attachment 219902View attachment 219904



I worked at the factory in largo in 1975. It was behind the fair ground. We built them from scratch. Bent the frame and wielded and put in a paint booth. We built them by hand all the way. I was 15 years old. So any villager built in 75 my hand were on it. What it is worth,? Not sure,? But Someone out there will be interested for sure.


----------

